# What motivates you?



## rh100 (4 Jan 2010)

Just curious what motivates people on weight loss.

I started cycling for health reasons, and it certainly has helped with the back problem, I feel fitter but have not lost any weight, currently about 20st. I don't drink or smoke, but food is a weakness.

I know I can do something about it this year, as starting cycling at the back end of last summer has proven to me that I can do the exercise, I just need to tie it up with sensible eating now.

It's not really a question of what to eat, more about resisting the urge to eat the junk (choccy and biscuits mostly) 

I feel inspired by what some of you have achieved, but seem unable to motivate myself into doing something about it.

So what motivates you? do you look at it week by week or more long term?

Rich


----------



## B-B-BikeyStrike! (4 Jan 2010)

Whips.


----------



## Bay Runner (5 Jan 2010)

What motivates me to cycle;

That fact that I do not have the expense of running a car. 

My commute time is my gym time.

I feel fresh after my ride into work

I feel de-stressed after my ride home from work 

I keep the most important muscle in my body healthy (My heart)

I am I twice as fit as people 1/2 my age. 

People come on holiday to cycle my commute route.

Cycling balances the negative effect to my carbon foot on my swimming.

I am third oldest at my work place of 35 employees and the only regular commuting cyclist

Cycle to work scheme, less of my pay goes back to the government 

I do not have to scrape the ice of my bike in the mornings

======

Rich 
I think it's what you eat that counts not how much 
Good luck


----------



## Bill Gates (5 Jan 2010)

rh100 said:


> Just curious what motivates people on weight loss.
> 
> I started cycling for health reasons, and it certainly has helped with the back problem, I feel fitter but have not lost any weight, currently about 20st. I don't drink or smoke, but food is a weakness.
> 
> ...



Hi Rich

FWIW this would be my approach.

If you are 20 stones then your motivation must be your future health. To get started there has to be a tipping point; a time when you say to yourself enough is enough. It's getting started that is the first step on the road to where you want to be. Allow for setbacks, because there will be some and if you slip back a bit and get a downer on yourself the whole thing could unravel.

1. Stop buying junk food. If it's not there you can't eat it.

2. Have a good low GI breakfast every morning - e.g. porridge

3. Eliminate bread and potatoes and avoid too much pasta from your diet and replace with oatmeal biscuits, and rice

4. Snack on apples, they fill you up.

5. Don't drink alcohol ar fizzy drinks. Lots of tea and coffee are OK(IMO)

6. Draw up a 2 weekly graph with your starting weight on the first day and then put your target weight on the 14th day. Draw a line joining the 2 dots and then daily (without fail) measure your progress joing up the dots for your actual weight. 

7.Reward yourself with something you like if you are doing well.

8. 30 minutes aerobic minimum a day. Get a turbo if the weather is awful.


Good Luck


----------



## jimboalee (5 Jan 2010)

All my jerseys are Medium size and I am NOT, repeat NOT going to EVER buy Large size.


----------



## jimboalee (5 Jan 2010)

The fabulously beautiful town of Solihull is now so worried about the cumulative erosion by overweight cyclists that any net imbalance between the amount you eat and the amount you excrete when leaving Solihull is surgically removed from you body weight when you leave: so every time you go to the lavatory there it is vitally important to get a receipt.


----------



## lukesdad (5 Jan 2010)

Good post by Bill Awfull by Jimbo you wont get any sympathy from him.

As I see it losing weight is Probably similar to training in respect of having a plan with a long term goal. Then have short term goals along the way. If you dont have these you may get a little disheartened as your long term goal might seem unattainable at times.

Do you tend to have 3 regular meals a day and then snack in between?


----------



## jimboalee (5 Jan 2010)

lukesdad said:


> Good post by Bill Awfull by Jimbo you wont get any sympathy from him.
> 
> As I see it losing weight is Probably similar to training in respect of having a plan with a long term goal. Then have short term goals along the way. If you dont have these you may get a little disheartened as your long term goal might seem unattainable at times.
> 
> Do you tend to have 3 regular meals a day and then snack in between?



Yes. Bill's is a good post and mine is awful.

With reference to Bill's note 3; I exchanged bread and spuds with Lettuce leaves, diced cucumber and diced tomatos.

I try to steer clear of any food which is made from the seeds of a cultivated grass.

With reference to Bill's note 6; daily weighs and skinfold pinches are NOT a sin. What must be remembered is weight fluctuates with eating and lavatory; and skinfold pinches slowly react to eating and exercise over two days or so.


----------



## lukesdad (5 Jan 2010)

Thats better Jimbo. See you can do it when you try really hard.

Still can t understand why you didn t win post of the year. Maybe due to little lapses like this one.


----------



## gavintc (5 Jan 2010)

I am truly suffering. The snow and ice combined with the food and alcohol fest has pushed my weight to an uncomfortable level. I have put on 11lbs in 4 weeks !!!

So, my motivation - I cannot / do not want to afford new clothes. I have a perfectly good wardrobe and I will get my body into. In addition, I like being relatively fit.


----------



## rh100 (5 Jan 2010)

B-B-BikeyStrike! said:


> Whips.



If that's what works for you then great 



Bay Runner said:


> What motivates me to cycle;
> Rich
> I think it's what you eat that counts not how much
> Good luck



I'm ok getting going cycling - I share a lot of your views re cost etc. And I agree, it must be what, not how much food.



Bill Gates said:


> Hi Rich
> 
> FWIW this would be my approach.
> 
> ...



Some excellent points there - thanks. I think i've reached that point now - the weight gain was a very slow increase, but it needs to turn around now 



jimboalee said:


> All my jerseys are Medium size and I am NOT, repeat NOT going to EVER buy Large size.



A very good point - nothing more depressing finding out you can't get into regular clothes. 



jimboalee said:


> The fabulously beautiful town of Solihull is now so worried about the cumulative erosion by overweight cyclists that any net imbalance between the amount you eat and the amount you excrete when leaving Solihull is surgically removed from you body weight when you leave: so every time you go to the lavatory there it is vitally important to get a receipt.







lukesdad said:


> Good post by Bill Awfull by Jimbo you wont get any sympathy from him. *Didn't expect any*
> 
> As I see it losing weight is Probably similar to training in respect of having a plan with a long term goal. Then have short term goals along the way. If you dont have these you may get a little disheartened as your long term goal might seem unattainable at times.
> 
> Do you tend to have 3 regular meals a day and then snack in between?



I don't have breakfast regularly, in the week I usually have a sandwich at lunch - may change this in light of Bills post above. I do snack a lot - biscuits and especially chocolate over the holiday.



gavintc said:


> I am truly suffering. The snow and ice combined with the food and alcohol fest has pushed my weight to an uncomfortable level. I have put on 11lbs in 4 weeks !!!
> 
> So, my motivation - I cannot / do not want to afford new clothes. I have a perfectly good wardrobe and I will get my body into. In addition, I like being relatively fit.



Aside from health, I think this a real reason not to put on weight! The weather has put a stop to my cycling - can't wait to get going again.


Thanks for all the info. I have the last can of coke from the house with me - will make it the last. Will go shopping tonight and find different ideas for lunch, I don't mind salads.


----------



## rh100 (5 Jan 2010)

B-B-BikeyStrike! said:


> Whips.



If that's what works for you then great 



Bay Runner said:


> What motivates me to cycle;
> Rich
> I think it's what you eat that counts not how much
> Good luck



I'm ok getting going cycling - I share a lot of your views re cost etc. And I agree, it must be what, not how much food.



Bill Gates said:


> Hi Rich
> 
> FWIW this would be my approach.
> 
> ...



Some excellent points there - thanks. I think i've reached that point now - the weight gain was a very slow increase, but it needs to turn around now 



jimboalee said:


> All my jerseys are Medium size and I am NOT, repeat NOT going to EVER buy Large size.



A very good point - nothing more depressing finding out you can't get into regular clothes. 



jimboalee said:


> The fabulously beautiful town of Solihull is now so worried about the cumulative erosion by overweight cyclists that any net imbalance between the amount you eat and the amount you excrete when leaving Solihull is surgically removed from you body weight when you leave: so every time you go to the lavatory there it is vitally important to get a receipt.







lukesdad said:


> Good post by Bill Awfull by Jimbo you wont get any sympathy from him. *Didn't expect any*
> 
> As I see it losing weight is Probably similar to training in respect of having a plan with a long term goal. Then have short term goals along the way. If you dont have these you may get a little disheartened as your long term goal might seem unattainable at times.
> 
> Do you tend to have 3 regular meals a day and then snack in between?



I don't have breakfast regularly, in the week I usually have a sandwich at lunch - may change this in light of Bills post above. I do snack a lot - biscuits and especially chocolate over the holiday.



gavintc said:


> I am truly suffering. The snow and ice combined with the food and alcohol fest has pushed my weight to an uncomfortable level. I have put on 11lbs in 4 weeks !!!
> 
> So, my motivation - I cannot / do not want to afford new clothes. I have a perfectly good wardrobe and I will get my body into. In addition, I like being relatively fit.



Aside from health, I think this a real reason not to put on weight! The weather has put a stop to my cycling - can't wait to get going again.


Thanks for all the info. I have the last can of coke from the house with me - will make it the last. Will go shopping tonight and find different ideas for lunch, I don't mind salads.


----------



## tyred (5 Jan 2010)

I started to continue my weight loss programme. Hasn't really helped that tbh (I've gradually gone back to my old dietry habits). I do feel much fitter which is nice but I have found a pleasant surprise. I was always prone to low mood and bouts of depression. Since i started cycling on a regular basis, I don't seem to have this low mood problem. I haven't been able to cycle for about three weeks now owing to about three inches of solid ice on the local roads and I find myself becoming depressed again. I can't wait to get going again.

But above all, I just enjoy it. I know I'm not that fast, I know my bikes are all built on the cheap out of bits and pieces, I know "serious" cyclists probably laugh at me but I enjoy myself so anyone else can F*** off.


----------



## tyred (5 Jan 2010)

I started to continue my weight loss programme. Hasn't really helped that tbh (I've gradually gone back to my old dietry habits). I do feel much fitter which is nice but I have found a pleasant surprise. I was always prone to low mood and bouts of depression. Since i started cycling on a regular basis, I don't seem to have this low mood problem. I haven't been able to cycle for about three weeks now owing to about three inches of solid ice on the local roads and I find myself becoming depressed again. I can't wait to get going again.

But above all, I just enjoy it. I know I'm not that fast, I know my bikes are all built on the cheap out of bits and pieces, I know "serious" cyclists probably laugh at me but I enjoy myself so anyone else can F*** off.


----------



## rh100 (5 Jan 2010)

tyred said:


> I started to continue my weight loss programme. Hasn't really helped that tbh (I've gradually gone back to my old dietry habits). I do feel much fitter which is nice but I have found a pleasant surprise. I was always prone to low mood and bouts of depression. Since i started cycling on a regular basis, I don't seem to have this low mood problem. I haven't been able to cycle for about three weeks now owing to about three inches of solid ice on the local roads and I find myself becoming depressed again. I can't wait to get going again.
> 
> *But above all, I just enjoy it. I know I'm not that fast, I know my bikes are all built on the cheap out of bits and pieces, I know "serious" cyclists probably laugh at me but I enjoy myself so anyone else can F*** off.*



The thing is, you ride a bike for your own benefit and enjoyment - not anyone else's - so enjoy it the way you like. I wouldn't worry about the "serious" cyclists, a 4 year old can ride a bike so what they have to brag about I'm not sure 

I feel chirpier with cycling aswell.


----------



## rh100 (5 Jan 2010)

tyred said:


> I started to continue my weight loss programme. Hasn't really helped that tbh (I've gradually gone back to my old dietry habits). I do feel much fitter which is nice but I have found a pleasant surprise. I was always prone to low mood and bouts of depression. Since i started cycling on a regular basis, I don't seem to have this low mood problem. I haven't been able to cycle for about three weeks now owing to about three inches of solid ice on the local roads and I find myself becoming depressed again. I can't wait to get going again.
> 
> *But above all, I just enjoy it. I know I'm not that fast, I know my bikes are all built on the cheap out of bits and pieces, I know "serious" cyclists probably laugh at me but I enjoy myself so anyone else can F*** off.*



The thing is, you ride a bike for your own benefit and enjoyment - not anyone else's - so enjoy it the way you like. I wouldn't worry about the "serious" cyclists, a 4 year old can ride a bike so what they have to brag about I'm not sure 

I feel chirpier with cycling aswell.


----------



## lukesdad (5 Jan 2010)

rh100 said:


> The thing is, you ride a bike for your own benefit and enjoyment - not anyone else's - so enjoy it the way you like. I wouldn't worry about the "serious" cyclists, a 4 year old can ride a bike so what they have to brag about I'm not sure
> 
> I feel chirpier with cycling aswell.



Not all "serious" cyclists are elitest I think you ll find. The ones on CC are more than ready to offer encouragement and help and advice when asked,and dont laugh at anybody except idiots.


----------



## lukesdad (5 Jan 2010)

rh100 said:


> The thing is, you ride a bike for your own benefit and enjoyment - not anyone else's - so enjoy it the way you like. I wouldn't worry about the "serious" cyclists, a 4 year old can ride a bike so what they have to brag about I'm not sure
> 
> I feel chirpier with cycling aswell.



Not all "serious" cyclists are elitest I think you ll find. The ones on CC are more than ready to offer encouragement and help and advice when asked,and dont laugh at anybody except idiots.


----------



## rh100 (5 Jan 2010)

lukesdad said:


> Not all "serious" cyclists are elitest I think you ll find. The ones on CC are more than ready to offer encouragement and help and advice when asked,and dont laugh at anybody except idiots.



No offence was meant, sorry. That was aimed only at those that would mock  and I'm fully aware how helpfull CC'ers are.


----------



## jimboalee (6 Jan 2010)

Here's some encouragement.

Go out for a short 50 km loop. About two and a bit hours.

If you ONLY eat 500 kCals for it, you'll lose over ¼ lb of unwanted bodyweight.

Personally, I wouldn't eat anything extra for this length ride.


----------



## lukesdad (6 Jan 2010)

rh100 said:


> No offence was meant, sorry. That was aimed only at those that would mock  and I'm fully aware how helpfull CC'ers are.



Well said and long may it remain so.


----------



## Norm (6 Jan 2010)

I'm motivated by the giggles I have on the bike, and I'm more worried about fit than fat.


----------



## dave r (9 Jan 2010)

I am a stone lighter than I was in 2008, still a little to heavy but stable, comfortable and any health checks come back as good. My motivation to change what I ate and stick to it, angina and surgery. Before that I carried to much weight, ate the wrong food and couldn't stick to any diet changes I made, I always drifted back. After the diagnosis I changed what I was eating, I didn't go on a Diet just changed the food I was eating and the weight fell of.


----------



## Riverman (11 Jan 2010)

The fat around my neck that shouldn't be there and that feeling you have when you find your trousers no longer fit.

Also looking at pictures of me when I was less than 10stone.


----------



## jimboalee (11 Jan 2010)

Riverman said:


> The fat around my neck that shouldn't be there and that feeling you have when you find your *trousers no longer fit*.
> 
> Also looking at pictures of me when I was less than 10stone.



You mean... Too loose at the waist and too tight round the thighs...


----------



## colinr (12 Jan 2010)

> 3. Eliminate bread and potatoes and avoid too much pasta from your diet and replace with oatmeal biscuits, and rice



Why is rice ok and pasta not? White or brown rice? Any difference if it's wholemeal pasta? Just curious, plus tuna and rice salad sounds like a rubbish lunch.


----------



## Riverman (12 Jan 2010)

> 3. Eliminate bread and potatoes and avoid too much pasta from your diet and replace with oatmeal biscuits, and rice



heh screw that. Oatmeal biscuits? I'm not living on a prison ship. 



> Lots of tea and coffee are OK(IMO)



Tea and coffee gives me nausea sometimes. Eating helps to get rid of the nausea, so the above doesn't work for everyone.


----------



## jimboalee (12 Jan 2010)

Riverman said:


> heh screw that. *Oatmeal biscuits? I'm not living on a prison ship*.
> 
> 
> 
> Tea and coffee gives me nausea sometimes. Eating helps to get rid of the nausea, so the above doesn't work for everyone.



Be sure to get some protein with those ship's biscuits. A tub of Mealworm grubs from the pet store.


----------



## Chrisc (13 Jan 2010)

I just like riding my bike, fitness and looser trousers are an added bonus.


----------



## Bayerd (13 Jan 2010)

jimboalee said:


> Here's some encouragement.
> 
> Go out for a short 50 km loop. About two and a bit hours.
> 
> ...



Yep, similarly to this, I try to do 10 miles first thing every morning. If I do this every day, I lose about 1lb a week.


----------



## Chrisc (13 Jan 2010)

Find that I'm always slightly hungry when riding regularly. Just don't eat any more and weight slowly but surely comes off. Stone and a half since August without any real effort that I've noticed. Slowly does it I reckon.


----------



## Riverman (14 Jan 2010)

Yes I haven't really gone over 25miles yet and I haven't done that many rides that length, yet have lost 2 stone since last May. I think slow and frequent is a good way to lose weight.

More frequent and shorter rides is a better habit to get into than a load of long ones if you're just trying to lose weight, imo.


----------



## jimboalee (14 Jan 2010)

Riverman said:


> Yes I haven't really gone over 25miles yet and I haven't done that many rides that length, yet have lost 2 stone since last May. I think slow and frequent is a good way to lose weight.
> 
> More frequent and shorter rides is a better habit to get into than a load of long ones if you're just trying to lose weight, imo.



Yup. The lower intensity and therefore the lower heartrate and the Aerobic use of the muscles will allow time for the body's systems to synthesise fatty acids for energy.

Even if they were moderate intensity but short, Glycogen reserves will not be depleted completely and the feeling of hunger delayed until 'proper' dinner time.


----------



## tyred (14 Jan 2010)

jimboalee said:


> Yup. *The lower intensity and therefore the lower heartrate and the Aerobic use of the muscles will allow time for the body's systems to synthesise fatty acids for energy.*
> 
> Even if they were moderate intensity but short, Glycogen reserves will not be depleted completely and the feeling of hunger delayed until 'proper' dinner time.



So my attempts to ride as hard as I possible can in an effort to lose weight have been in vain and I would have been better riding a bit slower?


----------



## darkstar (14 Jan 2010)

David Goggins is one of the major sources of inspiration for me. Whenever i feel like skipping a ride, run or weights session i just read an extract from his blog.


----------



## jimboalee (14 Jan 2010)

tyred said:


> So my attempts to ride as hard as I possible can in an effort to lose weight have been in vain and I would have been better riding a bit slower?



It IS possible to lose weight by riding hard.

Glycogen will be used quicker ( until the 'Bonk' occurs ).
Post ride meals should be mostly protein.

Hunger will be intense and you have to resist eating sweet stuff packed with carbohydrate until the day before your next blast.

In several days, your body will replace the blood's glycogen by metabolizing some of your fat reserves.

There will be a resultant weight loss, but it is a torture and you will not be able to ride equally as hard the following day, if ride at all.


----------



## darkstar (14 Jan 2010)

I've always thought that interval training is the best method of loosing weight? Short bursts of maximum effort (say 10 minutes) followed by a 1 minute cool down, and repeat. It makes you feel dreadful whilst you're doing it, but great after


----------



## jimboalee (14 Jan 2010)

darkstar said:


> I've always thought that interval training is the best method of loosing weight? Short bursts of maximum effort (say 10 minutes) followed by a 1 minute cool down, and repeat. It makes you feel dreadful whilst you're doing it, but great after



Whatever training you do to lose weight, you HAVE TO eat LESS Available Carbs than the calories you expend.

Training at maximal effort will encourage the muscle to build, so protein should be eaten. Nevertheless, LESS calories in than out.


----------



## darkstar (14 Jan 2010)

jimboalee said:


> Whatever training you do to lose weight, you HAVE TO eat LESS Available Carbs than the calories you expend.
> 
> Training at maximal effort will encourage the muscle to build, so protein should be eaten. Nevertheless, LESS calories in than out.



Oh yes, for sure. I'm not trying too loose weight (have done in the past though), i'm trying to gain muscle mass!


----------



## tyred (14 Jan 2010)

jimboalee said:


> Whatever training you do to lose weight, you HAVE TO eat LESS Available Carbs than the calories you expend.



Ah, that's where I go wrong. Repeatedly

It's this seafood diet you see. If I see food, I eat it


----------



## Brahan (14 Jan 2010)

I sometimes just forget that I'm supposed to be eating healthy food. I'll be really good, food and portion wise for a few days then BAM it's a huge big fat curry and beer night, then wine the next day or something. There's a 900g box of Family Circle biscuits (which I specifically asked that my colleague doesn't bring in) sitting accross from me but I'm not going to eat ANY of them because I've decided that he can stuff them all down _his _face. The thing is however, unless I think about it I'll get home after my ride and go full attack on the fridge.....then have my meal. The bit in my body that says, 'perhaps you should stop stuffing your face about now' seems to have gone....


----------



## tyred (15 Jan 2010)

jimboalee said:


> It IS possible to lose weight by riding hard.
> 
> Glycogen will be used quicker ( until the 'Bonk' occurs ).
> Post ride meals should be mostly protein.
> ...



So how much effort and what sort of mileage do you think a typical cyclist would need to put in to get maximum calorie burning advantage before any of the above starts to kick in? 

Presumably, there is little to gain from dawdling down the road in first gear at five mph. What would be the happy medium?


----------



## Kirstie (20 Jan 2010)

I never think about weight loss, I only think about fitness and eating healthily, and the weight loss normally accompanies it. If I even contemplated focusing on weight loss I would become the most self obsessed, vain, ultimately self hating person on the planet and I can't cope with the prospect of that!


----------



## Browser (22 Jan 2010)

Motivation points:

Looking in the mirror and seeing a waist thinner than my chest (big motivator for me).
More energy.
Being able to laugh at acquaintances who buy expensive gym memberships then don't use 'em.
Being able to run around with my kids.
Being able to climb a flight of stairs and not get breathless.
Sniggering at cage-bound commutes stuck in traffic jams (yes, i makes me immature and a big kid but I can't help it   ).
Knowing that I'm probably extending my life by keeping my heart healthy.
That'll do for now


----------



## Vikeonabike (24 Jan 2010)

Browser said:


> Motivation points:
> 
> 
> *[*] Increasing my probability of evading Vike when I break the law!*
> ...


Fixed that for ya Browser


----------



## Vikeonabike (24 Jan 2010)

*Reasons*

I started to save cash, get fit and lose weight. 
Mrs Vike spends the cash I save, I'm bloody knackered all the time and now I'm too skinny according to friends and family!....

The first three reasons are why I started. Now I ride because
 I can
 I love the freedom
 My route is great whatever the weather
 I feel I belong (thanks to the likes of CC)
 It's a great stress buster
 It helps me catch bad guys
 A two am ride home on a still night is a great tonic for a stressfull shift
 A two AM ride home in sh!tty weather is still better than driving
 Riding into work and watching the sun rise/set over the big east anglian sky is awsome
 The price of a litre of fuel
 And more reasons than I can think of!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (24 Jan 2010)

Needing to stay fit enough and fast enough to ref Colts and University rugby games


----------



## GrahamG (27 Jan 2010)

The fact that I'm 88 kilos (14st) and am going to France for four days riding (including Ventoux weather permitting) with two mountain goats.... I've got 9 weeks to drop at least 9 kilos. A week of that will be in the US for a friends wedding, that could be testing.


----------



## Bill Gates (28 Jan 2010)

I'm finding the motivation to train is getting harder and harder. I went out on the road today and although I had the energy to do more I came home early after an hour as watching Andy Murray on TV seemed more appealing. 

See how I feel tomorrow.


----------



## dynamick (30 Jan 2010)

This is a great thread and I've actually got quite choked up reading some of the "why we do what we do posts"......so here's my two penneth on the subject.....it's quite long but it's a long story!

I was (for many years) grossly overweight (technical term was morbidly obese) weighing in according to the local doctors scales at 27 stone (although I can never remember being that big).

I was unhappy because I ate and I ate because I was unhappy...which is an all too familiar cycle (no pun intended!) People are cruel when you're overweight....I had abuse screamed at me, I had kids no older than 8 years old throwing stones at me and I had someone the same age as me spit in my face and call me a name which is far too disgusting to post on here. This was still not enough to get me to lose weight though.....my doctor did that for me.

I went (a few days before my 34th birthday) for a check-up for my diabetes, high blood pressure, depression and basically my doctor said if I didn't do something about my weight - I'd be lucky to see much past my 35th birthday. Something just clicked, I didn't want to die - I had to do something!

I joined Slimming World (according to their scales I weighed 24 stone), joined the local gym, lost just over 1 1/2 stone in the first month and just over a year later I'd got down to 14 1/2 stone....and although I've had a few blips since then.....I can say happily that I am back in my target weight and I really don't want to lose anymore.

I suppose what re-enforced my need to carry on was the fact that my friends nephew (aged 18 and full of life) died from SADS (cardiomyopathy). A life taken away at such a young age.....and there was me slowly killing myself.

Well I ran 3 x 10km road races and the Sheffield Half Marathon - with other fund raising events, charity dinners etc - our charity we set up raised just over £30,000.

I've had cubital tunnel surgery on my left arm....I'm recovering from cruciate ligament damage to my left knee and I suffer with a condition called Behcets disease. I got my first cheap bike 4 years ago (£50 Stirling House Special!), upgraded to a Giant Boulder a year or so later....and I'm soon to be getting a Revolution Country Explorer.

I train 4 times a week in the gym.....2 hours on cardio and 45 minutes a day on weights.....I'm 38 now and I cycle everywhere.

I'm lucky to be alive I guess and I have 3 words "NEVER GO BACK" above some damn awful pictures of me when I was at my heaviest weight.

To give you an idea of before and after......here's a few photos.

Take care.

Mick


----------



## rh100 (1 Feb 2010)

dynamick said:


> This is a great thread and I've actually got quite choked up reading some of the "why we do what we do posts"......so here's my two penneth on the subject.....it's quite long but it's a long story!
> 
> I was (for many years) grossly overweight (technical term was morbidly obese) weighing in according to the local doctors scales at 27 stone (although I can never remember being that big).
> 
> ...



You've achieved a lot, great stuff.


----------



## tyred (1 Feb 2010)

dynamick said:


> This is a great thread and I've actually got quite choked up reading some of the "why we do what we do posts"......so here's my two penneth on the subject.....it's quite long but it's a long story!
> 
> I was (for many years) grossly overweight (technical term was morbidly obese) weighing in according to the local doctors scales at 27 stone (although I can never remember being that big).
> 
> ...


----------



## slinky malinky (1 Feb 2010)

Motivated by losing 3 stone with 9lb to go, I had always been fat (hate that word) even at school not massive but enough to be the butt of all the jokes, don't know why but 9 years ago met the wife (she had a six pack while I had a keg!!) something clicked (i think that happens to alot of people), I thought enough is enough and I got on my bike, lost about a stone and just sort of stuck there, then and don't laugh got to watch the TDF, im affraid the MTB got dumped (just use it for work and shops now)and I caught the road riding bug big time, after all these years I have found a sport I love and with a bit of hard work YOU can get good at. Although the wife thinks I now have lady legs and in the summer when the miles pick up I do look a bit drawn in the face I can't stop it must be like smoking (never done it) I even like the pain after a ride!!! my only regret I feel I wasted my early days trying sports that I was never going to be good at or enjoy (you can only sit on the reserve bench so long) 
What ever your weight is if you have a goal and YOU really want it then (as the advert says) JUST DO IT  this is not a test ride you only have one shot don't have regrets.
And mick that weight loss is outstanding!!!!!!!!!!!!! (don't know about running though I think its the work of the devil  I'll stick with the bike.


----------

